# Pre-Seed Lubricant..does it help???



## vagirl2010

I have recently found out about this product.

I am wondering, if it helps with conception or if it's only for women who need assistance with lubrication.


----------



## HappyAuntie

I don't know anything about preseed specifically, but most lubes can be bad for ttc - even those without spermicides can kill sperm, so if you're ttc and you need a lube, it's important to use one that's ok for ttc. When I asked my fertility specialist, he actually recommended plain old vegetable oil! He said it doesn't take much, it doesn't break down during bd, it's completely safe and won't harm the sperm, and it's something you already have in the pantry anyway! :rofl:


----------



## mogsanddogs

hi ther,preseed is not a normal lube,it creates a sperm friendly enviroment for the sperm and helps their jouney to the egg if used around the time of ov.it a watery lube not thick and is not just for women who have problems with lubrication,have a look at the web site and it will explain it all better.


----------



## lulu35

well i certainly believed it worked for me....after 2 failed cycles i used it on the 3rd and bingo bfp!!!....i didnt produce much ewcm so used it mostly for that reason x


----------



## ArticBaby

I tried preseed for a few months, I was tooooo wet from it, even when I used a little bit. Dh didnt like it either.


----------



## andalusi

does it help if you are inseminating?


----------



## ctrl

interesting product...
does pre seed help on low sperm count?
:blush:


----------



## ctrl

ctrl said:


> interesting product...
> does pre seed help on low sperm count?


----------



## RebaRezzelba

I used pre-seed for months and it never worked for me. I then switched to Concieve Plus from Boots Chemist in the UK and have been using it for months too and no luck with that either. With the preseed you get these applicator things that you use to insert the lube right up to the cervix. The concieve plus is just used like normal lube. Both are very slippery and caused a slight burning sensation after DTD - thats why i try to just used a tiny amount now. But of course there's nothing better than your own CM!!!! 

There is a thread in here somewhere about pre-seed/concieve plus - i'll try to find it for you.


----------



## Omi

Ive tried both zestica and preseed. I prefer preseed. The only reason i used it is for extra help and nourishment for the spermies. I usually do well in the ewcm department so its just for that extra push, lol! I think im gonna get conceive plus simply because it has minerals that help the sperm in conception and i need all the help i can get, lol! You can get it from Boots and it costs about £14-15, i seem to remember.

The main thing is to try things out and find what works for you. I definitely dont put the dose suggested on the box as it's waaayy too much. A little goes a long way!

Good luck!

Omi xxx


----------



## ctrl

RebaRezzelba said:


> I used pre-seed for months and it never worked for me. I then switched to Concieve Plus from Boots Chemist in the UK and have been using it for months too and no luck with that either. With the preseed you get these applicator things that you use to insert the lube right up to the cervix. The concieve plus is just used like normal lube. Both are very slippery and caused a slight burning sensation after DTD - thats why i try to just used a tiny amount now. But of course there's nothing better than your own CM!!!!
> 
> There is a thread in here somewhere about pre-seed/concieve plus - i'll try to find it for you.

Thanks...i'm newbie to this interesting forum...
just read up abt pre seed tru preseed webbie.
i wanna try this interesting product for my 1st time.
hopefully its work for me.
its is feel pain to insert the lube right up to the cervix?


----------



## ctrl

Omi said:


> Ive tried both zestica and preseed. I prefer preseed. The only reason i used it is for extra help and nourishment for the spermies. I usually do well in the ewcm department so its just for that extra push, lol! I think im gonna get conceive plus simply because it has minerals that help the sperm in conception and i need all the help i can get, lol! You can get it from Boots and it costs about £14-15, i seem to remember.
> 
> The main thing is to try things out and find what works for you. I definitely dont put the dose suggested on the box as it's waaayy too much. A little goes a long way!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Omi xxx


Thanks..
hopefully pre seed works for me...


----------



## andalusi

@ctrl I am just guessing but so long as you don't go into the cervix there should be no pain. I would imagine it is like those tubes of spermiside that are used like tampons... or maybe these no longer used and I am showing my age lol?

@Omi thanks so much for the reply... really helpful to have someones opinion before ordering a new product.

I will see about ordering some... sounds interesting that it helps the little swimmers before going on their journey. I thought it might dilute the sample and since so little in the frozen vial... but maybe it is a good thing that they get diluted so they don't bump into each other and get more of a straight shot at their goal!


----------



## AP

Worked for me, and a friend who'd been trying with no avail for years


----------



## RebaRezzelba

ctrl said:


> RebaRezzelba said:
> 
> 
> I used pre-seed for months and it never worked for me. I then switched to Concieve Plus from Boots Chemist in the UK and have been using it for months too and no luck with that either. With the preseed you get these applicator things that you use to insert the lube right up to the cervix. The concieve plus is just used like normal lube. Both are very slippery and caused a slight burning sensation after DTD - thats why i try to just used a tiny amount now. But of course there's nothing better than your own CM!!!!
> 
> There is a thread in here somewhere about pre-seed/concieve plus - i'll try to find it for you.
> 
> Thanks...i'm newbie to this interesting forum...
> just read up abt pre seed tru preseed webbie.
> i wanna try this interesting product for my 1st time.
> hopefully its work for me.
> its is feel pain to insert the lube right up to the cervix?Click to expand...

Hi - no its not painful inserting it up to the cervix. The applicator is pretty thin. Good luck using it. :thumbup:


----------



## classc1

I used it for the first time a few months ago with Instead cups and got pregnant (chemical) the first time I used it. I used it this cycle again with Instead cups and it looks as though I am pregnant...just waiting for beta results to confirm. I swear by this stuff and Instead cups. We like it so much that we use it during the entire cycle as a lubricant.


----------



## Mar6

vagirl2010 said:


> I have recently found out about this product.
> 
> I am wondering, if it helps with conception or if it's only for women who need assistance with lubrication.

:thumbup: I got preggers using it aged 37 (last year). Therefore highly recommend it! xxx


----------



## Seity

I used it because I need lube and I didn't want the lube to interfere with my chances. I actually got pregnant the cycle we didn't use it -because I didn't think we'd manage sex that night after all- and so I ended up sore for 3 days.
I say if you need to use a lube it's great, but if you don't need a lube, I wouldn't bother as your natural CM is better.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

*I love pre seed! If you use it right, you wont get messy down there, I never had a problem with it, this is my third month using it. Good luck! *


----------



## ctrl

what really make u guys need to use pre seed ?

1) bcoz of low sperm count ?
2)vagina to dry ?
3)others....

Tks!


----------



## Lyns

The important thing to realise about any so called TTC lubricant, is that they can help......and they can hinder!

Your natural CM does 2 jobs. 

1/ It acts pretty much as a ladder to allow :spermy: to climb/swim to where they need to be, and if you don't have much natural EWCM, then using an artificial one can be a bonus, as it will help them get there. However, don't automatically assume that you don't have much natural if you are just going off an external view, so to speak.....most women have bucketloads if they know how to check properly internally. There's also a gazillion ways to naturally improve your CM and I'd most certainly try these before turning to an artificial replacement.

2/ Your natural CM also acts as a filter to the dodgy sperm getting through. I've been through RMC testing in 3 hospitals and at 2 of them, by pretty top FS guys, I've been told to use the bare minimum of it that I need, as removing that natural filter, does increase the potential miscarriage rate. 

Now last time I posted that, I had a million girls all panicking through their 2ww, that they had somehow damaged their potential baby, and that is NOT the case.....the fact is that every fella has some dodgy swimmers and if one of those is the successful chappy, then that LO is unlikely to make it past the first few weeks anyway. It's not a definite, but it does mean a few more pregnancies' per 100 will be unsuccesful. However, in the right circumstances in can increase your chance, so for somepeople the odds will be increased....however for some the opposite will be true!

So, yes, if you do need a little help...use sparingly.....and externally! But if you don't, then I personally, don't fancy raising my risk level of another MC even higher.

And please.....don't get overly carried away by all that you read on the manufacturer's websites.....it's all very cleverly worded to make the product very attractive to us! They rather niftily forget the downsides!!

All that said....I do currently use the tiniest touch of Conceive plus.....I've recently had surgery (medical - not cosmetic!) that makes entry rather hard for my rather large OH:blush: so I need just a little help. Having tried & researched throughly Preseed, Zestica and now this, it seems the best of a bad bunch, if you see what I mean!!


----------



## jojo76

Just popped over from 3rd tri (by accident really) but had to respond to this thread. Preeseed didn't work for me but Concieve Plus from Boots worked first time! (I swear it was this!!) Used as appeared to be producing virtually no ewcm myself. It also worked for a friend of mine, great stuff!!! Was ttc for 8 months.


----------



## wannabemum123

Preseed is a sperm friendly lube. you hear of couples trying for months some years. they try this and they fall pg within a cpl of mths. It helps sperm to live longer. Ideal for those with very little CM, or CM that only lasts a day. Worth a go - not cheap though.


----------



## twinkle1975

We're trying it because DH has 'sluggish sperm' - am hoping that Conceive + will help them on their way!


----------



## twinkle1975

I asked DH to apply the Conceive+ last night as it hurt when I moved (fell over in my silly crocs yesterday & bruised & scraped all down my right side but refused to miss out on a day's BDing!) 
REALLY bad plan - he put way too much in, then kept slipping out & took ages to come (wouldn't normally be a complaint but I was in pain!) - so yes my advice is just use a bit & don't let DH measure the amount!!!


----------



## ctrl

applied pre seed last night for the 1st time.
feel extra *aahhhh* for me and hubby.:happydance:
wet and slippery...
hopefully the :spermy: will swim swim swim 2gether with the pre seed!!!!!!


----------



## steffi2

I was on my first cycle of clomid and ordered a 3 pack of pre-seed. I also used OPK's and used the pre-seed when I got a pos OPK. My dh has a very low sperm count and I got pregnant. So I am not sure if it was the Clomid or the Pre-seed but we were trying for over a year without any assistance and nothing happened.


----------



## elaineindc

i used preseed for the first time this month and the day after i got a bad yeast infection :-( -- i think i used too much...


----------



## brunette&bubs

I did many things the month that I actually conceived, and pre-seed was one of them.
OH and I loved it!
It made sex much more enjoyable!
I used it because I had an issue producing EWCM.
They now sell pre-seed at some CVS pharmacies and other local pharmacies!
:thumbup:


----------



## momtobesoon

I am confident it worked for me - the first month of using it and would highly recommend it.


----------



## ctrl

failed for the 1st mth trying....
hoping for the 2nd mth....:baby:


----------



## goddess25

I believe that it worked for me... I tried for a little while and the first month using pre seed I managed to conceive.... yes it may have been coincidental but i think it helped. I have some problems though with lubrication so that was why I wanted to try it.


----------

